# Coal Fired Ruby/Mogul/Forney Buld Log



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Well as promised here is the build log! The back story first. I saw a boiler and ruby frame on the swap table at DH. They both belonged to Justin Koch, he had build a custome frame using ruby drivers and cylinders to make a mogul frame. I bought it off of him and it is just the boiler and frame, nothing else. The chassis now runs on air at just 5 PSI on the bench. As seen in the video in the "ruby saddle thread" you can see that it did run that night. I am turning it into a 2-6-4 forney "thing" it will not be based on a prototype, but it will look as realistic as I can make it, to start I found a Vance Bass forney kit. Today I built the Cab from it, I also built my bronson tate ruby pilot kit. Tomorrow I will stain them. The roof vent is a Trackside Details that I found with loads of other parts on ebay. I have no photos of the boiler or frame as of now, but I do have photos of today's work! Here is what I have and I hope they post properly.There will be more to come as I get more into things. March 3-9 is my spring break so most of the work will commence over that time. 
Thats all for now.
Thanks,
Brit


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit

Excellent kit to work with. I remember when Ryan did a Forney with the Ruby. The build was a pleasure and looks very good. Your progress will be of interest based on the wheel set, thanks for post.

BTW- the D16sb ran well at Steamtown this past weekend.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what comes out of your backshop Brit.








Looking good so far.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Since it's not going to be based on any prototype, are JATO rocket mounts being considered?














(Just kidding, looking forward to seeing the build, along with the final product!)


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks good so far Brit.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good! Before you get too far into this, however, you should consider whether it will be possible to fire a coal-burning boiler with that cab on. I have found that the access is very tight just for reaching the controls of the standard gas-fired boiler. I imagine getting a shovel and poker into there is going to be a dicey operation. Put the cab and old boiler on the frame and do a little "dry testing" to see if it will be possible. 

Or, if you already have done this, how did it go?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit,

here is an idea how to coal fire under tight conditions:

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=11201 

Regards


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! 
Charles, I saw the D16sb videos and she looked great, I will have mine at ECLSTS next month! 
Vance, I have not yet tried it but I think I should be okay as my shovel and rake have very long handles. Henner, I think that would work but I really like shoveling so we will have to see! 
Dave, Apparently there are strict guidlines forbidding JATO rockets on steam locomotives, oh well. haha


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Brit. The Bronson and Tate kits are great. The only thing I like to add to the kits are some braces on the inside corners. Makes it a little more sturdy especially since you plan on shoveling coal into it. One of mine even has some brass pieces on the bottom corners. It gives the screws something a little more solid to grab into and allows me to pick the engine up by the cab with no worries. 

I cant wait to see your build and I liook forward to meeting you in York. Missed you at Scranton.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,
well progress today is getting the fittings installed on the backhead. Blower and throttle in as well as pressure gauge, I will be attempting to change the sight glass tomorrow, the cab turned out well and it looks like coal firing with it on should be no problem. Also installed is the "saddle" on the smokebox end (thanks again Randy). Tomorrow will be soldering of piping and boiler jacketing. Any tips on silver soldering the brass cones to the copper piping, I was having a bit of trouble getting a good ring of solder tonight? What a great way to spend spring break! Hopefully these pics will work. 
Thanks Again,
Brit


----------



## Mk (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking good Brit


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool! That will be a neat engine you are building Brittany! Interesting that you added an extra set of drivers. it gives you the ability to have a bigger boiler too!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Starting to take some form now. I didn't occur to me until last night, but you are building the much smaller narrow gauge version of Lownote's: kitbashing a the 2-6-4, world's ugliest loco









It will be neat to see how the two compare. As for the silver solder, super shiny clean parts, lots of flux, and remember that it follows heat. If you have a good blob on one side of a joint, move your flame *slowly* away from it around to where you want it to flow and it will follow. Even up hill. You might have to add a bit of fresh solder too, but it will want to go where the heat is. Are you using cork between the boiler and jacket? Looking forward to more.


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

There's also this little guy fhat I've always liked. Saw a model built for 4.75" guage that looked nice.

http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/read.php?1,109494


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit,

make sure there is a slight countersink on the cone where you want the solder joint. If the edge is sharp, the silver solder refuses to fill the gap. May be you can take the cone off and break the corners with a drill bit. Not knowing this little trick has cost me a lot of scrap.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all of the comments! Things got moving along well today, the bunker is done. It is wood, the rim on top is copper pipe, the coal is painted aquarium stone, the hooks are brass that I just bent to look like lamp holders and the water hatch is a round metal headlight reflector I had and it was the perfect size! The cab floor and deck is complete and the truck is almost mounted, the piping for the throttle and blower is soldered and will all be put on tomorrow, along with hopefully the jacketing ( Randy, no cork but ceramic sheeting) aswell as paint the smokebox. Coming along well, did 10 hours in the shop yesterday, and 9 today, hopefully 9 more tomorrow. Here are some pics from today's work.
Thanks,
Brit







































Can someone help me with why my photos are not right here? They are right on my computer, is there a way to rotate them?


----------



## Mk (Jan 7, 2013)

Brit..... every time you post another post with pics the pics just dissipear, but I don't know what is wrong. 
The loco's looking good!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Brittany, sometimes the computer rotates the pictures when you display them for you without telling you. 

You need some photo editing software... the one that many people like and is free is Irfanview.... are you using a pc? 

Greg


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work so far. Cab looks good stained. 

If you are loading the pictures into the computer try right click on the picture. There usually is a option to rotate picture. Or put them into snap fish or something similiar. There is usually an option their as well.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice work Brittany! It looks like you are having a great time! 

I use Picasa which was a free down load. you can use it to host photos in the "cloud" or as I do just to keep track of them on my computer. I also re-size them for this forum with a one click operation. It may be that if you "save" them (again?) in what ever program you use to view them that they will be saved right side up.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Shaping up quickly! I love the lubricator. I want to do that on my ruby bash. Just makes sense to turn a decoration (air pump) on the out side of the cab in to a useful part and save room inside the cab.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany

That is an impressive effort as evident by the work hours and photos, maybe ready for Cabin Fever?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 04 Mar 2013 08:13 AM 
Shaping up quickly! I love the lubricator. I want to do that on my ruby bash. Just makes sense to turn a decoration (air pump) on the out side of the cab in to a useful part and save room inside the cab. 

Randy, They are a lubricator from Regner.







Prettty neat jewelry. 



Looking good Britt, bringing out to York in 3 weeks? 

So I just book my trip to Sacramento.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Brittany-- 

I just got a tablet with a camera and took some photos which worked best with the tablet "upside down" When I loaded the photos onto my desktop, they appeared upside down like those on your post. When I viewed them in Pacasa, they were fine. If i save them in Pacasa, then they look right side up when I look at them in Windows explorer. thus it seems the trick is to Save the photos in what ever you are looking at them in and see them correctly.


----------

